# Installing Mechanical Fuel Pump on '65 389



## deerhaven (Jul 17, 2005)

I need some helpful tips on installing a new mechanical fuel pump on a 389. Is it all that difficult? I was told there is a 'trick' involved when replacing the new pump such as 'tilting' the pump down before sliding it into the opening. Any helpful info would be appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Put a little dab of grease on the arm where it'll rub on the eccentric. Yes, put it in tipped forward a bit and push up to line the holes up. It depends on where the eccentric ended up when the engine shut off. You will be working against the spring tension of the pump arm It's really easy, actually. The _real _problem is not stripping the threaded holes out in the aluminum timing cover. Clean out the threads with carb cleaner or brakleen, and make sure the bolts have nice clean threads and are in good shape. Tighten snug, but not enough to pinch the gasket in at the bolts, or you will be pulling the threads out of that timing cover. I use just a little gm silicone gasket sealer on the gasket, too. I attach it to the pump and let the gasket set in place for a few minutes so it doesn't slip when I'm installing it.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*fuel pump installation*

I also found that if the engine is at #1tdc compression (or a little past), the eccentric is near the lowest point, making it a cinch to install.


----------

